# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Πόσο να κόψω τα φτερά του κοκατίλ μου?

## vikitaspaw

θελω να κοψω τα φτερα του κοκατιλ μου, εχω δει σχετικα videakia. Αρκει αυτο ή θέλει κάποιον που να ξερει?? Δε μου φαινεται δυσκολο, λίγο σκέφτομαι να τα ψαλιδισω στην άκρη.

----------


## Angel

Καλημέρα Βίκυ και καλώς ήρθες!
Δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία στο κόψιμο των φτερών αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να το έκανε κάποιος που το έχει ξανακάνει για να μην τραυματίσεις το πουλάκι!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες Βίκυ.Πες μας και δυο λόγια για σένα να γνωριστούμε.
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...85%CE%BC%CE%B5

και παρουσιάσέ μας και το πουλάκι σου.
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...83%CE%B1%CF%82

Στο πιο κάτω λινκ θα βρεις ακριβώς αυτό που θέλεις.Μην ξεχνάς ότι ένα πουλάκι με κομμένα φτερά μπορεί να πετάξει έστω και λίγο.

http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ftera.html

----------


## vikitaspaw

euxaristw para poly gia tis plirofories einai ontws poly xrisimes! to kokatil mou to perimenw apo mera se mera, epsaxna poly kairo na vrw mwro (2 minwn) gi afto k den sas ton sistisa akomi. Oso gia to kopsimo twn fterwn to exw sto nou mou gia argotera otan tha exei eksikoiwthei mazi mou. De thelw na to tromokratisw oute k no vgalw ektos klouviou akoma...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Βίκυ καταρχάς να γράφεις με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες,είναι κανόνας τους φόρουμ.Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν θα το βγάζεις από το κλουβί.Πως θα εξοικειωθεί τότε αν δεν έχεις μαζί του αλληλοεπίδραση.Θα είναι ήμερο το πουλάκι,είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι;*

----------


## vikitaspaw

α οκ σορι για τα greeklish μου...σιγουρα θα το βγάλω απ το κλουβι του το συντομοτερο δυνατό, μόλις το πουλάκι νιώσει λίγο άνετα στον καινούριο του χώρο. Όχι δεν είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, αλλά δε με ανησυχεί αυτό, είναι μωράκι κ εγω έχω υπομονή κ όρεξη κ είμαι σίγουρη θα τα καταφέρουμε! Είχα παλιότερα budgies κ τα χα καταφέρει μια χαρά με τα μωρά κ είχαμε πολύ καλή σχέση! Φαντάζομαι τα κοκατίλ εξημερώνονται καλύτερα κ δένονται περισσότερο με τον άνθρωπο όπως επίσης μαθαίνουν κ περισσότερα κόλπα έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Φάμπιο

Ενα αγριο κοκατιλ οσο μωρο και να το παρεις στο σπιτι σου,μολις του κοψεις τα φτερα δεν θα θελει να εχει μαζι σου καμια επαφη..
Τα αγρια πουλια εφοσον το επιλεξουν εκεινα και μονο με πολυ υπομονη και επιμονη και σωστες κινησεις ισως σιγα σιγα να σε συνηθισει αλλα ποτε στονβαθμο που θα σε μαθει ενα μωρο ταισμενο απο ανθρωπους!
Αν θες ακουσε με και μην του κοψεις τα φτερα το χασες το παιχνιδι

----------


## vikitaspaw

διαφωνω...ολα τα ζωακια μπορουν να εξημερωθουν το ιδιο απλα καποια θελουν περισσοτερο χρονο..Είχα κ έχω πολλά ζώα κ ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Τα φτερά θα το κόψω αργότερα όταν νιώσει άνετα, αλλά προς το παρόν είμαι σίγουρη ότι δε θα χει να ζηλέψει τπτ από τα "ήμερα" ταισμένα στο χέρι πουλακια! Εξάλλου ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν υπάρχει τπτ πιο υγειες (κ σωματικά κ ψυχολογικά) από ένα νεογνό (σκύλος, άνθρωπος, παπαγάλος...) που το έχει μεγαλώσει η μαμά του! Κ έχω κ ζωντανό παράδειγμα! όταν πριν μερικά χρόνια η σκύλα μου γέννησε 9 πανεμορφα γερμανικά λυκάκια, την είχε πάρει πολύ από κάτω κ η συμβουλή του κτηνίατρου ήταν να πετάξουμε πραγματικά τα μισά κουτάβια γιατι κινδύνευε η ζωή της σκύλλας. Εγώ σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα το έκανα αυτό, έτσι με τη βοήθεια του κτηνιάτρου κ με μητρικό γάλα σε σκόνη, βιταμίνες κ όλα τα σχετικά πήρα 4 κουτάβια να τα μεγαλώσω μόνη μου. Τα τάιζα ανελλιπώς ακόμα κ το βράδυ ανα 3 ώρες. όταν μεγάλωσαν αρκετά κ συνήλθε κ η σκύλλα τα επέστρεψα να ναι με τα αδέρφια τους κ τη μαμα τους. Ε σας πληροφορώ ότι τα κουτάβια που είχε η σκύλλα ήταν διπλάσια σε μέγεθος!

----------


## nasososan

Θα διαφωνήσω, όλα τα ζώα δεν εξημερώνονται,μην μπερδεύουμε εξημέρωση με εκτέλεση μιάς ρουτίνας... Τα παιδιά που έχουν παπαγάλους το ζούν κάθε μέρα,τα ταϊσμένα στο χέρι είναι μέλος τις οικογένειας,ενώ τα άλλα είναι απλά ήρεμα κατοικίδια... Ρώτα το βαγγέλη να σου πεί πώς συμπεριφέρονταν τα μικρά του,καθώς και κάποιον άλλο που πήρε έναν σε πιο μεγάλη ηλικία.....
.....Τα κουτάβια είχαν διπλάσιο μέγεθος, γιατι όλα τα μητρικά γάλατα του εμπορίου δεν μπορούν να φτασουν τα θρεπτικά συστατικά του πραγματικού μητρικού γάλακτος.... Στο χρόνο(ετήσια αναπτυξη) όμως όλα θα έχουν ισοσταθμίσει σε ανάπτυξη...

----------


## vikitaspaw

χαχα..παλι θα διαφωνησω...προφανως δεν ασχοληθηκαν αρκετα...ειχα παπαγαλακια παλιοτερα κ με υπομονη κ επιμονη ειχαν δεθει μαζι μου τοσο πολυ που ουτε εγω δεν το πιστευα! Ας μην προδικαζουμε κατι απλα κ μονο για να μπορουν να πωλουνται τα ταισμενα στο χερι πουλακια πιο πολυ αλλα κ ακριβοτερα. Κ να σας πω την αληθεια απο επιλογη δεν πηρα τετοιο πουλι. Πως να εμπιστευθω καποιον ανθρωπο αγνωστο για την ανατροφη του κατοικιδιου μου απ τη στιγμη που ο θεος ο ιδιος εχει εφοδιασει ολα τα ζωα κ ολες τισ μανουλεσ του κοσμου με ενστικτο να μεγαλωνουν τα παιδακια τους καλυτερα απο οποιονδηποτε! Μάνα είναι μονο μιαααααααα.......

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ εκτος αυτου ολοι εσεις που ειστε εμπειροι κ εχετε παπαγαλους, αυτο θεωρειτε οτι ειναι το θεμα? Αν το πουλακι ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι ή το πως θα κανω την διαμονη του πιο ανετη, την ζωη του πιο ηρεμη κ πως θα δεθω μαζι του? Ελεος δλδ...πουλι ειναι τι θα πει ταϊσμενο στο χερι?? Το μέλημα μου είναι να κάνω το καινουριο μου κατοικιδιο ευτυχισμενο, χαρουμενο κ να μην του λειψει τπτ. Με τα δικα σας λεγομενα αντε ας τα επιστρεψουμε ολοι εμεις τα άγρια κοκατιλ μας να παρουμε ταϊσμενα στο χερι κ όλα τα άλλα ας είναι καταδικασμενα να ζησουν το υπολοιπο της ζωης τους στα αθλια κλουβια των πετ σοπ επειδή είχαν την "ατυχία" να τα μεγαλωσει η ίδια τους η μάνα...Έλεος δλδ δεν το φερα κ απο τα δάση της Αυστραλίας, σε κλουβί γεννηθηκε, τι θα πει άγριο...

----------


## vagelis76

> κ εκτος αυτου ολοι εσεις που ειστε εμπειροι κ εχετε παπαγαλους, αυτο θεωρειτε οτι ειναι το θεμα? Αν το πουλακι ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι ή το πως θα κανω την διαμονη του πιο ανετη, την ζωη του πιο ηρεμη κ πως θα δεθω μαζι του? Ελεος δλδ...πουλι ειναι τι θα πει ταϊσμενο στο χερι?? Το μέλημα μου είναι να κάνω το καινουριο μου κατοικιδιο ευτυχισμενο, χαρουμενο κ να μην του λειψει τπτ.


Βίκυ αυτός είναι ο σκοπός των περισσοτέρων εδώ μέσα και γι αυτό δημιουργήθηκε και κρατήθηκε αυτό το φόρουμ.Αν παρακολουθήσεις λίγο τη λειτουργία του αυτό γίνεται καθημερινά από τους περισσότερους εδώ....ο ένας βοηθάει τον άλλον λέγοντας τη σκέψη και τη προσωπική του εμπειρία χωρίς κανένα παραπάνω όφελος. Στόχος μας λοιπόν είναι η βελτίωση και η σωστή φροντίδα των ζώων αυτών που είχαν τη τύχη ή την ατυχία να φτάσουν στα χέρια μας.

Εσύ μπορεί να μη θέλεις να έχεις ταϊσμένο πουλί στο χέρι και να θέλεις να προσπαθήσεις να το εξημερώσεις εσύ...επιλογή σου και καλά κάνεις,μάλιστα το έχω κάνει και εγώ και το συναίσθημα είναι απερίγραπτο όταν καταφέρνεις κάτι τέτοιο.Απλά θα πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένη σε περίπτωση που δε το καταφέρεις και τότε τι θα κάνεις αν θέλει όπως και δήποτε ένα εξημερωμένο πουλί στο κοπάδι σου.  
Πραγματικά δε κατάλαβα και μου έκανε εντύπωση το ύφος του λόγου σου....τη γνώμη μας λέμε εδώ και δε προσπαθούμε να επιβάλλουμε τη θέση μας.




> Με τα δικα σας λεγομενα αντε ας τα επιστρεψουμε ολοι εμεις τα άγρια κοκατιλ μας να παρουμε ταϊσμενα στο χερι κ όλα τα άλλα ας είναι καταδικασμενα να ζησουν το υπολοιπο της ζωης τους στα αθλια κλουβια των πετ σοπ επειδή είχαν την "ατυχία" να τα μεγαλωσει η ίδια τους η μάνα...Έλεος δλδ δεν το φερα κ απο τα δάση της Αυστραλίας, σε κλουβί γεννηθηκε, τι θα πει άγριο...


Άγριο θα πεί να πλησιάζεις το κλουβί του και να χτυπιέται στα κάγκελα....να πας να του μιλήσεις και να παίρνει ύφος και στάση επίθεσης.Και αυτό συμβαίνει αν το πουλί που θα πάρεις θα το έχουν μεγαλώσει οι γονείς του και θα ζούνε όλοι μαζί σε μεγάλη κλούβα μακρυά από την ανθρώπινη παρουσία.

Η δική μου εμπειρία από πρώην μη εξημερωμένο πουλί(κονούρα) και από ταϊσμένο πουλί στο χέρι(κοκατίλ)  λέει οτι ένα "άγριο " πουλί εξημερώνεται μεν,αλλά πάντα θα είναι πιο ανεξάρτητο.Ενώ ένα ταϊσμένο πουλί μη γνωρίζοντας κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που του έχεις μάθει εσύ και θεωρεί εσένα για γονιό του σε ακολουθεί πιστά και ταυτίζεται περισσότερο μαζί σου.
*
Και στο θέμα μας τώρα....*
Βίκυ αν ενδιαφέρεσαι πραγματικά για τη φροντίδα και τη ζωή του μικρού που θα αποκτήσεις,θα σου έλεγα να του κόψεις τα φτερά μόνο αν με τη κίνηση αυτή βοηθήσεις την ασφάλεια του(φόβος να σου φύγει ή χτυπήσει).Αν το ψαλίδισμα των φτερών το χρησιμοποίησεις για όπλο σου στην εκπαίδευση- εξημέρωση ίσως στραφεί εναντίον σου και στη μεταξύ σας σχέση....

----------


## demis

Παιδια ενταξει 2 μηνων θα ειναι το μικρο δεν θα ειναι 2 χρονων, με την καταλληλη απασχοληση θα τα καταφερει οταν παιρνεις ενα ταισμενο στο χερι δεν το παιρνεις γιατι δεν θα μαθει αλλιως η δεν θα ειναι μελος της οικογενιας αν ειναι αταιστο απλα το παιρνουμε γιατι δεν εχουμε χρονο να ασχοληθουμε με την εξημερωση γιατι θελει πολυ χρονο μεχρι να το εξημερωσεις και ναι αν δεν ασχοληθεις σωστα η ειναι ακαταδεχτο το πουλι δεν θα τα καταφερεις. Αυτο ομως δεν σιμαινει πως αν δεν ειναι το πουλι ταισμενο στο χερι δεν υπαρχει περιπτοση να γινει μελος της οικογενιας, μπορει να παρεις ενα ταισμενο στο χερι που να μη θελει να σε βλεπει κ μπορει να παρεις ενα αταιστο που να γινει αρνακι ειναι αναλογα ο χαρακτηρας και μονο. Εγω καποτε ειχα παρει παπαγαλακι 2 μηνων που ηταν αγριμι και σε λιγοτερο απο ενα μηνα ειχε γινει αρνακι  και μελος οικγενιας κ δεν θα το ανταλλαζα ουτε για αμαζονιου! Και εχω ακουσει πολλους απο εδω μεσα που το εχουν καταφερει αυτο ομως ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα πιστευω κ δεν παιζει κατι αλλο.

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα πουλιού....χαρακτήρα ανθρώπου και επαφής των 2 αυτών μεταξύ τους.
Ένα παπαγαλάκι 2 μηνών είναι ακόμα μωρό και οι συνήθειές του ακόμα διαπλάθονται,αφού ακόμα δοκιμάζει πράγματα,και εξερευνά οτιδήποτε υπάρχει γύρω του.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πολύ εύκολα προσαρμόζεται και συνηθίζει τη δική μας ρουτίνα και συνήθειες...άρα εξημερώνεται.Δε συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο με ένα πουλί που έχει ενηλικιωθεί και έχει ωριμάσει σεξουαλικά.
Πάλι παρασύρθηκα και ξέφυγα από το θέμα (κόψιμο φτερών..)
Θέμη έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι για το κόψιμο των φτερών??? ...με τα υπόλοιπα νομίζω τους κουράζουμε.

----------


## demis

Το μονο που εχω να προσθεσω ειναι πως πρωτα πρεπει να την μαθει το πουλι κ μετα αν θελει να του κοψει τα φτερα θα βοηθησει πολυ στην εκπαιδευση νομιζω.

----------


## Φάμπιο

Βικυ το αρχικο σου ερωτημα δεν ηταν για κοψιμο φτερων;;;;;
Πως το πηγες σε μανα ειναι μονο μια κ.λ.π.;;;;
Αγριο λεμε ενα πουλι οταν το εχουν μεγαλωσει οι γονεις του!2 μηνων θα ειναι αλλα εχω φαει δαγκωνια κι απο ενος μηνου κοκατιλακι και μου κοψε κομματι στην κυριολεξια!
Οπως πολυ ολοσωστα γραφτηκε παραπανω ειναι αναλογα το χαρακτηρα του πουλιου!Αν ενα πουλι δεν εμπιστευεται ευκολα δεν παει να εισαι ολη μερα απο πανω του δεν προκειται να ημερεψει!Βεβαιαως και υπαρχουν αμετρητες περιπτωσεις αγριων πουλιων που ημερεψαν και τα πηγαιναν καλα με τα αφεντικα τους!
Αλλα τωρα μην το συγκρινουμε με ενα μωρο πτηνο που εχει ανατραφει απο ανθρωπους...υπαρχει αλλη επαφη οπως και να το κανεις!Ακομα και για ειναι πληρες ημερο το κοψιμο φτερων αποτελει για μια μερα τουλαχιστον ενα σοκ,που θα το ξεπερασει αργοτερα!Ενα αγριο θα σοκαριστει πιο πολυ..
Κι οσο για την διατροφη της"μανας" που ανεφερες αυτο ειναι σχετικο!
Αν εχεις μια σκυλα,μια γατα,ενα ζευγαρι πτηνων κ.λ.π. και τα ταιζεις χαλια τροφες να δεις πως θα ανατραφουν τα μικρα και τι προβληματα και αρρωστειες θα εχουν..

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ντέμη κ Βαγγελη ευχαριστω πολυ για τισ συμβουλες. Μου δωσατε λιγο θαρρος γιατι με ολα αυτα που διαβαζα παραπανω κοπηκαν τα δικα μου φτερα τλκ κ οχι του παπαγαλου!! Θα κανω οτι μπορω, θα ειμαι καταπανω του κ θα σας στελνω νεα του!! Όσο για το κοψιμο των φτερων του κοκατιλ, σιγουρα τλκ θα το κανω αργοτερα. Ανυπομονω να ρθει..σημερα μου παν οτι θ αργησει λιγο παραπανω κ τον περιμενω απο βδομαδα..Ζήτησα αρσενικο, καλα λετε εκανα??

----------


## warlock

off topic





> κ η συμβουλή του κτηνίατρου ήταν να πετάξουμε πραγματικά τα μισά κουτάβια γιατι κινδύνευε η ζωή της σκύλλας


Φιλικότατα και χωρίς κανένα ίχνος ειρωνίας ,αυτό δεν είναι συμβουλή γιατρού .
Επειδή αυτός που αγαπάει γενικότερα τα ζώα και κάνει την δουλεία αυτή επειδή την γουστάρει (και όχι επιδή απέτυχε να είναι γιατρός) ,θα ψάξει να βρει οποιοδήποτε τρόπο για να μην καταδικάσει μία ψυχή πόσο μάλον να τα πετάξει ,σκέψου να βρεις κάποιον άλλον .
Στο λέω από προσωπική εμπιρεία αλλά και από μαρτηρίες ,υπάρχουν πολλοί κτηνίατροι που δεν θέλουν να ασχολούνται με δύσκολές περιπτώσεις και τις καταδικάζουν σε ευθανασία .Έχουν χάσει πολλοί ιδιωκτήτες τα σκυλιά τους έτσι .Και επειδή αυτό που σου είπε δεν είναι συμβουλή ,σκέψου αν (χτύπα ξύλο )  η σκυλίτσα σου βρεθεί ποτέ σε δύσκολη θεση αυτός κάνει τραγικά τα πράγματα και στο παρουσιάσει έτσι ώστε εσείς να κρίνετε ότι το χείρότερο είναι η καλύτερη λύση .
Συμβουλή κτηνιάτρου θα ήταν ,να σου προτείνει να βρεί σκυλίτσα να τα υιοθετήσει για λίγο ,έπειτα να σου προτείνει αυτό που έκανες και τέλος την ευθανασία τους .Σε καμία περίπτσωση το "πέταμα".
Όλα αυτά το ξαναλέω στα λέω φιλικά ,μην το πάρεις στραβά .Επειδή πολλά συμβαίνουν .

----------


## warlock

Α! και να σου ζήσουν τα τεράστια 9 κουτάβια σου! :-)

----------


## vikitaspaw

σ ευχαριστω πολυ...εννοειται οτι μετα απ αυτο αλλαξα κτηνιατρο, δεν το συζητω καθολου!! Αν κ λιγο εκτος θεματος τα κουταβακια φροντισα να βρουν ολα καινουριο σπιτι κ αφεντικα που να τ αγαπανε!! Αγαπαω πολυ ολα τα ζωακια μου κ γι αυτο ανυπομονω κ για το κοκατιλ...

----------


## warlock

Ωραία!Ρίξε το στο διάβασμα και θα καταλάβεις πολλά πράγματα .Εννοείται πως για οποιαδήποτε απορρεία ρωτάς ,αλλά υπάρχουν πολύ ωραία άρθρα για την επαφή μας με τα πτηνά (και όχι μόνο ).

----------


## ovelixair

παιδια εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι εχω σπιτι μου ζευγαρι σενεγαλης π.χ. αυτο δεν ειναι για ημερωμα αλλα κατοικιδια και δεν δενομαι συναισθηματικα μαζι τους παρολο που τα αγαπω και τους προσφερω τα παντα. αν ομως με το καλο γεννησει τοτε ναι , θα μπορουμε να παρουμε τα μικρα με σκοπο να τα μερωσουμε και να τα εκπαιδευσουμε αναλογα. εγω φετος αυτο κανω.

----------


## ovelixair

> παιδια εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι εχω σπιτι μου ζευγαρι σενεγαλης π.χ. αυτο δεν ειναι για ημερωμα αλλα κατοικιδια και δεν δενομαι συναισθηματικα μαζι τους παρολο που τα αγαπω και τους προσφερω τα παντα. αν ομως με το καλο γεννησει τοτε ναι , θα μπορουμε να παρουμε τα μικρα με σκοπο να τα μερωσουμε και να τα εκπαιδευσουμε αναλογα. εγω φετος αυτο κανω.


 φυσικα θα ξερω τα αποτελεσματα σε λιγο καιρο.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αχ παιδια ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!! Κ για να απαντησω κ να σκασω κ λιγακι αν μου επιτρεπεται καποιους...(χιχι, καλοπροαιρετα παντα!) την δευτερη μέρα που πήρα το κοκατίλ μου , του έκοψα τα φτερά. Όχι μόνο δε σοκαρίστικε, αλλα δεν το καταλαβε καν. Την τρίτη μέρα βγήκε εκτος κλουβιού κ επέστρεψε μόνος του στο κλουβι κ σήμερα 4 μόλις μέρες παρακαλώ μετά την απόκτηση του, να τος πιο κάτω, περηφανος κ ωραίος καθεται στο χέρι μου!! Κ ας μην ξεχνιόμαστε...μιλάμε για πουλί σχεδόν 1 έτους, άγριο κ αγορασμένο από πετ σοπ!! Είμαι πολυ περήφανη για το καμάρι μου!! Ήμουν σίγουρη, κ χαίρομαι που διέψευσα κάποιους οτι τα άγρια κ μεγαλα πουλια δεν εξημερώνονται! 4 μόνο μέρες παρακαλώ!!!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vikitaspaw

γι αυτο θα θελα να δωσω κ εγω μια συμβουλη με τα λιγα που ξερω απο πουλια κ τα περισσότερα από ζωα γενικότερα οτι τπτ δεν ειναι στανταρ κ ουτε υπαρχουν κανονες κ βηματα για να ακολουθησουμε ωστε να μας αγαπήσει το ζωάκι μας. Αρκει να του δωσουμε αγάπη, αγάπη κ αγάπη κ αυτό θα ανταποδώσει, είτε είναι άγριο, ήμερο, εξημερωμένο, ατίθασο, ήρεμο..κλπ (έχω χάμστερ που με γλυφει σα σκύλος κ μετά κοιμάται πάνω μου ευτυχισμένο!)

----------


## vagelis76

Βίκυ σε 4 μέρες το πουλί ούτε πρόλαβε να αντιληφθεί την αγάπη σου,ούτε φυσικά στην ανταπέδωσε με το να κάτσει στο χέρι σου. 
Το πουλί είναι ακόμα σοκαρισμένο από την αλλαγή,του έκοψες και τα φτερά και πλέον σε χρησιμοποιεί ως μεταφορικό μέσω και αναγκαστικά υπακούει-ακολουθεί αυτά που θέλεις γιατί δε μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά.Αν το πουλί είχε τα φτερά του σίγουρα δε θα καθόταν στο χέρι σου πάνω από 1 λεπτό,θα πετούσε και θα έφευγε,γιατί θα είχε τη δυνατότητα αυτή.
Το οτι επέστρεψε στο κλουβί του δικαιολογείται γιατί είναι ο χώρος που ξέρει καλύτερα αυτό το διάστημα,περνάει αρκετή ώρα ανενόχλητο και αρχίζει να νιώθει ασφάλεια μέσα σε αυτό.

Λυπάμαι που θα στο πώ αλλά η σχέση σας δε στηρίζεται στην εμπιστοσύνη που κερδήθηκε από εσένα απέναντι στο παπαγάλο σου,αλλά ήρθε σε σένα λόγω ανάγκης.
Και αυτό θα το καταλάβεις βάζοντας το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί για να το πάρεις.Και όταν λέω να το πάρεις,να ανέβει μόνο του επάνω χωρίς να χρειαστεί να το κυνηγήσεις μέσα στο κλουβί ή να βγεί από μόνο του.
Αλήθεια τα φτερά πως του τα έκοψες?????στο κρατούσε κάποιος???

----------


## vikitaspaw

χαχα...εσυ κανεις λαθος κ συγνώμη που στο λεω κ εγω! Σήμερα κάναμε κ άλλη πρόοδο ανέβηκε στον ώμο μου , καθόταν με τις ώρες κ έπαιζε με τα σκουλαρίκια μου! Καθόταν κ τον άγγιζα, του χάιδευα την κοιλιά κ σε κάποια φάση άνοιξε τη φτερούγα κ τον έξυνα από κάτω. Κ για να σε πικάρω λίγο παραπάνω (χιχι, πάλι καλοπροαίερετα) άνετα μέσα στο κλουβί τρώει απ το χέρι μου!!(για ότι λέω φυσικά υπάρχουν φωτο για τους άπιστους) Λυπάμαι αλλά αν έχεις τέτοια γνώμη για τους παπαγάλους, τότε μάλλον δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί αρκετά ή μπορεί να μη δέχεσαι το γεγονός ότι κάποιος τα κατάφερε καλυτερα από σένα κ πιο σύντομα!! Φυσικά την αντιλήφθηκε την αγάπη μου, όχι απ την πρώτη μέρα, αλλά απ την πρώτη στιγμή που ήρθε στο σπίτι μου! Δεν είσαι ο μόνος ειδικός εδώ μέσα, χαλάρωσε λίγο κ άκου κ μια άλλη εκδοχή, μη φοβάσαι δε θα σου πάρει κανείς τα πρωτία στην εκπαίδευση των παπαγάλων!

κ στη τελικη δεν καταλαβα τι κανετε εδω...ότι θεμα κ να εχω ανοιξει, οτι κ αν εχω προσπαθησει να πω, σχολιασει, με ότι κ αν εχω χαρεί, πρόοδο που χω κάνει κλπ...βλέπω μια αρνητικότητα, μια επιθετική στάση απεναντί μου κ γενικά σε ότι διαφορετικό απ αυτό που πιστεύετε, που απορώ με τον εαυτό μου κ λέω θεε μου με τι κάθομαι κ ασχολούμαι! Έλεος δλδ δεν ξερω τι προσπαθείτε να περάσετε, να προωθήσετε κάποιους εκτροφείς ίσως?, να διωξετε τον κόσμο απ τα πετ σοπ? Να νιώσετε καλα οτι μονο εσεις τα καταφερνετε?

----------


## demis

Γεια σου απο ο,τι βλεπω εσυ τα βλεπεις αρνητικα τα πραγματα τα παιδια απλα προσπαθουν να βοηθισουν εσενα κ το ζωακι σου να εχετε καλη διαβιωση κ θα σου πουν τη γνωμη τους κ την αληθεια οταν δουν κατι που δεν τους αρεσει. Δεν ειναι αρνητικοτητα εδω ειναι φορουμ που βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλο ενταξει ο Βαγγελης δεν ειναι κ στο σπιτι σου να δει πως φερεται το πουλακι σου κ απο αυτα που ακουσε ειπε την αποψη του, οταν δεν βλεπουμε κατι απο κοντα μονο υποθεσεις μπορουμε να κανουμε. ΑΝ θες να βεβαιωθεις βαλε το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι κ αν δεν τρεξει  παει να πει πως οντως ειναι ηρεμο.

----------


## mitsman

ΒΙΚΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εισαι μια πολυ ομορφη και νεα κοπελα! Ο τροπος που γραφεις ειναι καπως αποτομος και οχι με ιδιαιτερο σεβασμο στον συνομιλητη σου! πολλες φορες ο γραπτος λογος δημιουργει παραξηγησεις! Μην χαλας την εικονα σου χωρις λογο!
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ..... ο Βαγγελης (βλεπεις?δεν τον ειπα κυριο) ειναι το πιοοοοοοοοο ΧΑΛΑΡΟΟΟΟΟ ατομο εδω μεσα! ειναι παντα καλοπροαιρετος και προθυμος να βοηθησει...μπορουν να στο βεβαιωσουν ολα τα παιδια! Επειδη ειναι τοσο χαλαρος και αυθορμητος τον παρεξηγησες!
Πιστευω οτι σου ειπε στο ειπε για να καταλαβεις δυο πραγματα παραπανω...και καλο κατα την γνωμη μου θα ηταν ακομη και να μην συμφωνεις μονο και μονο απο πλευρας σεβασου ως προς το προσωπο του και την ΗΛΙΚΙΑ του (χα χα χα χα) να μην προσπαθεις να το πικαρεις οπως λες!Αλλα να του θεσεις τα γεγονοτα και τις φωτογραφιες-ντοκουμεντα,ομορφα και ωραια και να τον ξαναρωτησεις την γνωμη του!Δεν το παιζει κανεις ξερολας εδω μεσα,ακομη και αυτοι που ειναι!γιατι υπαρχουν ατομα που ξερουν πολλα και παρολα αυτα ειναι σεμνοι και σοβαροι!
Οσο για το αν θελουμε να προωθησουμε καποιους εκτροφεις,αυτο δεν γινεται σε καμμια περιπτωση!ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΓΟΡΑΠΩΛΗΣΙΕΣ και οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια-διαφημιση!Moνο χαριζουμε και ανταλασουμε...δεν μας αρεσει η κατασταση που επικρατει στα πετ σοπ με τα πολλα πουλια σε μικρα κλουβια και αθλιες συνθηκες που τα περισσοτερα ειναι αρρωστα και καταληγουν οπως της φιλης μας της Αννας!
Αν τοσο ασχημα νιωθεις εδω μεσα θα σου προτεινα να μην εισαι!
Εγω νομιζω ομως πως ατομα με τοση αγαπη για τα ζωακια τους οπως εσυ εχουν *ξεχωριστη* θεση στην παρεα μας!Συγγνωμη αν σε ζαλισα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

συμφωνω Θέμη κ δημήτρη  απλα εκνευριστηκα με τον βαγγελη γιατι αν δεις κ ολες τις απαντησεις που μου χει δώσει, είναι μες την αρνητικότητα, δε δέχεται τπτ διαφορετικό κ ακόμα κ το κ το "καλωσόρισες" του στην ενότητα που παρουσιάστηκα εγώ κ ο ρίο, ήταν κάπως. Κ να σας πω, χθές είδα έναν πραγματικά άγριο κοκατίλ σ ενα πετ σοπ που με το που πλησίαζα το χέρι μου στο κλουβι,κ επιτεθόταν κ έτρεχε να μεδαγκωσει κ λεω ελεος ευτυχως ο δικος μου δεν ειναι ετσι. Τι να πω μπορει να ετυχε να είναι έτσι ο χαρακτήρας του πιο ήρεμος γενικότερα...
συγνωμη κ παλι απο εσας τους 2 παιδια κ απο άλλουσ....να στε καλα!

----------


## mitsman

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΧΧΙΙΙΙΙΙ.....ΔΕΝ θελουμε καμμια συγγνωμη....δεν υπαρχει λογος!Να σου εξηγησουμε θελουμε....γιατι η παρεα μας αξιζει!Στο καλως ηρθες εσυ και ο Ριο αν ηταν αρνητικος απεναντι σου δεν θα σου εγραφε καν!Ειναι πολυ τρελλο αγορι και εχει πολυ γελιο!ΟΧΙ Βαγγελη δεν εννοω γελοιος,εννοω αισθηση του χιουμορ.χα χα χα!!!Θα δεις!Και για τον λογο του αληθες εχει χρονια παπαγαλους και ειναι αριστος γνωστης!Ωστοσο οσο ζει κανεις μαθαινει....πριν απο ενα μηνα εγινε κατι σε εμενα στον χωρο των καναρινιων που δεν εχει ξαναγινει και ΟΜΩΣ!Με ομορφο και ωραιο τροπο το συζητησαμε και αποδειχτηκε οτι ειχα δικιο!και μαθαμε οτι ΝΑΙ,γινεται και αυτο τελικα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

μα γι αυτο τα πηρα γιατι δεν ειναι σπιτι μου να δει τι γινεται. Τον βλέπω τον τύπο (τον παπαγάλο) ότι είναι άνετος γενικά. Κάθεται πάνω σ ενα τραπέζι που του χω βάλει κατι πολυχρωμες χαντρες, κάτι φωτάκια που αναβοσβήνουν κ κατι άλλα χαζα για να ασχολείται κ τρελαίνεται! 
Πάει πάνω κάτω σα χαζός, φωνάζει, κυνηγάει τις χάντρες , φτερουγίζει...φαίνεται ότι το απολαμβάνει! Κ πάνω μου που έκατσε χθες ήταν άνετος κ τελειως κουλ, είχε κάτω το λοφίο κ δεν έδειχνε να φοβάται. Τι να πω, μπορεί να ταν από δευτερο χέρι κ να ναι μέτρια εξημερωμένος. Αλλα δεν μπορεί να ξερει καλυτερα κανεις αλλος εκτος απο μενα που ειμαι εκει κ τον βλεπω...

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ μέσα στο κλουβί δεν τρέχει να φυγει, αλλά κ αυτο δεν το κανε μαγικα, έχω περάσει άπειρες ώρες την τελευταία βδομάδα να του μιλάω κ να μπαινοβγάζω το χέρι μου ήρεμα κ σιγά σιγά για να δείξει ότι δε χρειάζεται να φοβάται κ πλέον με το που θα βάλω χέρι μέσα (με λιχουδιά) έρχεται κ τσιμπολογάει (με φόβο βέβαια, αλλά έρχεται) Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι δέθηκε μαζί μου, ούτε ότι με αγάπησε, αλλά τουλάχιστον είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο κ αυτός είναι δοτικός κ πρόθυμος!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Βίκυ είμαι ο τελευταίως που θα σου δώσει συμβουλή και γενικά αλλά και  ειδικά  για παπαγάλο γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ μου, αλλά διαβάζοντας το θέμα μπήκα στην διαδικασία να σου πω πάντα καλοπροαίρετα  ότι δεν νομίζω να σου έκανε κανείς επίθεση ακόμα και αν σου είπε ο Βαγγέλης (δεν τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά αλλά όσο καιρό μπαίνω εδώ βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει όλα τα παιδιά ) κάτι πιο έντονα πιστεύω ότι το έκανε για να σου δώσει να καταλάβεις αυτό που θεωρεί εκείνος σωστό,μην μπαίνεις λοιπόν στην διαδικασία να προσπαθείς να του την πεις είμαστε μια ωραία παρέα μην την χαλάμε.....

----------


## vicky_ath

*Παιδια θα παρακαλέσω να μην συνεχιστεί η off topic συζήτηση!Τα ασχετα ποστ θα διαγράφονται απο'δω κ πέρα!

Εγώ σαν διαχειρίστρια, θα πω απλά στη Βίκυ ότι δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σε ενόχλησε στα λόγια του Βαγγέλη, ίσως ήταν κάτι που εγώ δεν κατάλαβα, αλλα κ η δική σου συμπεριφορά δεν είναι κ η καλύτερη κ αυτό είναι φανερό αν διαβάσει κάποιος τα πόστ σου σε αυτό το θέμα κ μόνο...
Το πιο πιθανό είναι πως κάποια στιγμή όσα σου είπε ο Βαγγέλης θα βγουν αληθινά, αλλά σου εύχομαι να μην γίνει έτσι κ το πουλάκι σου να παραμείνει ήρεμο!Κ πίστεψε με υπάρχουν δεκάδες παραδείγματα για να σου το αποδείξουν..

Πέραν της αντιπαράθεσης σου με το Βαγγέλη(ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο ήθελες να πικαρεις όπως χαρακτηριστικά λες), προσβάλλεις προσωπικά εμένα κ τα υπολοιπα μέλη της διαχείρησης λέγοντας πως μέσα απο το φόρουμ προωθούνται εκτροφείς, αφού αυτό ουδέποτε εγινε κ ούτε προκειται ποτέ να συμβει!Όσο για το ότι προσπαθούμε να απομακρύνουμε τον κόσμο από τα πετ σοπ, φυσικά κ είναι αλήθεια...δε θέλουμε βασανισμένα κ άρρωστα ζωάκια, στηρίζουμε όμως, ο καθένας με το δικό του τρόπο εκτός του φόρουμ, τα πετ σοπ που πραγματικα νοιάζονται κ φροντίζουν τα λίγα ζώα που φέρνουν επιλεκτικά, ή ακόμα καλυτερα αυτά που δεν φέρνουν καθόλου ζώα!

Αν είχες καταλάβει τη φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ μας(χαρίζω-ανταλλάζω-απαγορεύεται οποιουδήποτε είδους διαφήμιση κτλ) θα ήξερες ότι τα όσα λες είναι ανεπίτρεπτα..ελπίζω στην πορεία της διαμονής σου εδώ να το συνειδητοποιήσεις!*

----------


## mitsman

Ξερεις που το χανεις Βικη?Στον τροπο που γραφεις-απαντας!Ακομη και να εχεις δικιο το χανεις ετσι!τελος παντων!ειμαστε τελειως εκτος θεματος!!!τελειως ομως!
απο την στιγμη που εκοψες τα φτερα του τελειωσε το θεμα!αν θελεις να το συνεχισουμε το θεμα μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα αλλο θεμα που να λεει ΕΞΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥ ΣΕ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ!
Αν δεν θες μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα αλλο θεμα με φωτογραφιες απο εσενα τον Φιλο σου και τα κατορθωματα του...το τελευταιο θα ελεγα!!!

** Με προλαβες Βικη!ποσταραμε μαζι!

----------


## vagelis76

Θα ακολουθήσω τη παράκλιση της Βίκυς(ομάδα διαχείρισης) και θα παραμείνω στο θέμα.
Μπορείς να μας πεις πόσα φτερά του έκοψες και σε τι βάθος????
Θα με βοηθούσαν και φωτογραφίες αν θέλεις . Πραγματικά η εμπειρία σου θα εμπλουτίσει τις γνώσεις μου και το θέλω .Μια εξαίρεση πάντα επιβεβαιώνει έναν κανόνα,αρκεί να αποδεικνύεται και να πείθει τους συνομιλητές μας, που στο υπάρχον φόρουμ σε σεβάστηκαν,κάτι που δεν έκανες εσύ Βίκυ(taspaw) 
Να σημειώσω απλά οτι κανένας μας εδώ δεν έχει κανέναν τίτλο και κανένα πτυχίο εκπαίδευσης παπαγάλων,οι περισσότεροι λέμε την εμπειρία μας και κάποιες φορές μεταφέρουμε και πληροφορίες που έχουμε διαβάσει ή μας έχουν μεταφερθεί.*Κανένας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να τις ακολουθήσει*,οφείλει να σεβαστεί όμως τον συνομιλητή του και το χρόνο που διέθεσε σε εκείνον για να του απαντήσει.

----------


## vikitaspaw

οκ....παλι τα καταφερα να ασχολουνται μαζι μου..χιχι καποιες φορες ισως ειμαι λιγο πιο αποτομη απ οτι πρεπει...(viki-ta-spaw)
να το παρουμε απ την αρχη??
Λοιπόν φίλε Βαγγέλη κ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι...(καλά το πάω??) έσβησα τα φώτα να μη βλέπει καλά ο παπαγαλάκος τι συμβαίνει, τον επιασα προσεκτικά κ τον τύλιξα σε μια πετσέτα να μη βλέπει καθόλου. Τον κράτησα προσεκτικά κ επίσης προσεκτικά του άνοιξα τη φτερούγα. Ήμουν μ ένα φίλο μου, που προηγούμενως του χα δείξει στο νετ σχετικά βιντεο για το πως να το κάνει κ του τα ψαλιδίσαμε λίγο στην άκρη. Τον ξαναέβαλα στο κλουβί κ μετά απο κάνα 5 λεπτο άναψα τα φώτα κ τον έβγαλα κ στο μπαλκόνι να ακούει άλλα πουλάκια να ξεχαστεί...δε μου φάνηκε να ζορίζεται ,να μαζεύεται ή να πτοείται...

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ να τος ο γλυκός μου πιο κάτω μου τσιμπολογάει τον λαιμό...φαίνονται λίγο τα ψαλιδισμένα του φτεράκια...κλαψ ας ηρεμήσει λίγο κ δεν τα ξανακόβω...αλήθεια σε πόσο καιρό τα ρίχνει κ βγάζει καινούρια??




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## warlock

να σου πω κάτι από πιό πριν ,δηλαδή από την αρχή της συζ'ητητσης .
Η διαφορά της σχέσης που αναπτύσεται μεταξύ ενός ανθρώπου και ενώς παπαγάλου στο χέρι είναι τελείως διαφορετική από την σχέση ενόσ ανθρώπου και ενός ημερου παπαγάλου (παπαγάλο που μεγάλωσε από τους γονείς τους αλλά στην πορεία τον εξημέρωσε ένας άνθρωπος ).
Θα σου πω γιατί .
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, ο παπαγάλος νομίζει ότι ανήκει στην οικογένεια των ανθρώπων και δέχεται τους ανθρώπους φυσικά .Μεγαλώνοντας ο παπαγάλος βλεπει τον ένα και μόνο άνθρωπο που διαλέγει αυτός ,σαν ταίρι του .Η σχέση λοιπόν αυτή είναι διαφορετική από αυτή που αναπτύσεται μεταξύ σκύλων και ανθρώπου που είναι αγελαία ζώα και αναγνωρίζουν τα διάφορα μέλη τη οικογένειας σαν αλφα,βήτα ,γάμα κλπ, μέλη της αγέλης τους.Έφερα σαν παράδειγμα τα σκυλιά επειδή έχεις .

Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση ,ο παπαγάλος "συμβιβάζεται" να συζήσει με τον άνθρωπο .Αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, θα τον βλέπει περισσότερο σαν προστασία από τους άλλους ανθρώπους και σαν ξεχωριστό για αυτόν είδος .Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι μπορεί να σε συμπαθεί και να παίζει μαζί σου.Επίσης πολύ σπάνια τον βλέπει σαν ταίρι του .Αλλά ακόμα να συμβαίνει και αυτό ,όλους τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους τους αντιμετωπίζει παρα πολύ επιφυλακτικά .

Και γω νόμιζα ότι είναι το ίδιο .Αλλά με τον μικρό (Parrotlet) που έχω τώρα και είναι μεγαλωμένος στο χέρι ,η συμπεριφορά και ό τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζει τους άλλους γύρω του αλλά και εμένα ,είναι τελείως διαφορετική .
Δεν στα λέω για να απογοητεύεσαι ή να σου πάω κόντρα .Απλά τα διάφορα ζώα ,σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της φύσης που ζούνε ,αντιλαμβάνονται τους γύρω τους διαφορετικά .Στην πρώτη περίπτωση επεμβαίνουμε προς όφελος δικό μας και όχι του ζώου .

----------


## vikitaspaw

όχι δεν απογοητεύομαι, γιατι να το κάνω άλλωστε? Απλά είχα τόση χαρά που έκανα έστω ένα μικρό βήμα που ας πουμε δεν ήθελα να μ το χαλασει κανεις... κ οφείλω μια συγνώμη κυρίως απ τον Βαγγέλη που τον πήρα λίγο απ τα μούτρα...Τουλάχιστον στην πραγματική-εκτός φορουμ ζωή- θα ξερε πως ότι ήθελα να πω, θα του το λεγα ευθεως κ τουλαχιστον δε θα χε να περιμενει από μενα δυσαρεστες εκπληξεις..
Κ τωρα αν θελεις, Βαγγέλη ν ακουσω κ τη δικη σου γνωμη για το αν ακολουθησα σωστα βηματα στο κοψιμο των φτερων..

----------


## vagelis76

Νομίζω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου είπα ευθέως,θα μπορούσα να σου πω ..."ααααα τι καλά,που του έκοψες τα φτερά και έρχεται επάνω σου!!!"
Δε το πιστεύω και γι αυτό δε στο είπα,όλα τα υπόλοιπα που ακολούθησαν ήταν άκυρα,άστοχα και χωρίς νόημα για μένα.Αν ανατρέξεις στις δημοσιές μου,θα μπορέσεις να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα για μένα και το πως φέρομαι στο κόσμο γενικότερα,που και σέβομαι και εκτιμώ τη κάθε του λέξη εδώ μέσα,γιατί χρόνος δε περισσεύει σε κανέναν. 

*Εγώ* κόβω τα φτερά του δικού μου μεγάλου παπαγάλου κάθε Άνοιξη και κόβω τα 6 πρώτα.Έτσι έχω τη δυνατότητα να το παίρνω μαζί μου και να μην έχω το φόβο να μου φύγει,κάτι που χαίρεται πάρα πολύ.Στα κοκατίλ ποτέ δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το κόψιμο των φτερών,γιατί *όπως σου έχω αναφέρει και σε παλιότερο ποστ μου* έχουν ελαφρια κατασκευή και μπορεί να πετάξουν ή να μετακινηθούν με το φύσημα του αέρα.Εκτός αν κάνεις αυστηρό κόψιμο που *για μένα* θεωρείται αναπηρία.

Εσύ θα κρίνεις τι θέλεις για το δικό σου φίλο και θα πράξεις ανάλογα.Άλλωστε εσύ το ξέρεις καλύτερα από το καθένα μας εδώ,εστω και αυτές τις λίγες μέρες.

Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μη ξαναβάλεις στη διαδικασία(σκεπτόμενος) να αμφισβητήσω το λόγο που βρίσκεσαι ανάμεσα μας,χαλάρωσε,απόλαυσε τη παρέα και όταν γνωριστούμε θα επιτρέπουμε ίσως και περισσότερα λόγια μεταξύ μας.

----------


## Φάμπιο

Πρωτη φορα βλεπω το Βαγγελη οσο τον ξερω απο το φορουμ να "τσιναει"!
Βικυ που τα σπας τα καταφερες...χαχαχαχα

Αλλα εγω επειδη ειμαι συνηθισμενο ¨πνευμα αντιλογιας" (οι παλιοι με ξερουν χιχιχ)
παρατηρησα και το αλλο...
Η φιλτατη βικυ που τα σπαει, ξεκιναει ποστ οτι θα παρει αγριο παπαγαλο και θα τον ημερεψει 1000% και ωωω θαυμα ειναι ημερο και καθεται στον ωμο της και ειναι χαρουμενο ανετο και παιζει σαν ενα ημερο ταισμενο απο ανθρωπο;;;;
χμμμμμ 
ναι το παραδεχομαι!!!!Ειμαι καχυποπτη τιγκαααα

Κι επειδη δεν ειμαι ποτε απολυτη για κανενα θεμα στη ζωη μου,μπορει να εισαι και τοσο τυχερη και να ετυχες σε προσωπικοτητα πουλιου που να τα δεχτηκε ολα αυτα και την δικη σου παρουσια!Αν ειναι αυτο μπραβο σου παντως..σιγουρα δουλεψες πολυ με το πτηνο!

----------


## mitsman

> Πρωτη φορα βλεπω το Βαγγελη οσο τον ξερω απο το φορουμ να "τσιναει"!
> Βικυ που τα σπας τα καταφερες...χαχαχαχα
> 
> Αλλα εγω επειδη ειμαι συνηθισμενο ¨πνευμα αντιλογιας" (οι παλιοι με ξερουν χιχιχ)
> παρατηρησα και το αλλο...
> Η φιλτατη βικυ που τα σπαει, ξεκιναει ποστ οτι θα παρει αγριο παπαγαλο και θα τον ημερεψει 1000% και ωωω θαυμα ειναι ημερο και καθεται στον ωμο της και ειναι χαρουμενο ανετο και παιζει σαν ενα ημερο ταισμενο απο ανθρωπο;;;;
> χμμμμμ 
> ναι το παραδεχομαι!!!!Ειμαι καχυποπτη τιγκαααα
> 
> Κι επειδη δεν ειμαι ποτε απολυτη για κανενα θεμα στη ζωη μου,μπορει να εισαι και τοσο τυχερη και να ετυχες σε προσωπικοτητα πουλιου που να τα δεχτηκε ολα αυτα και την δικη σου παρουσια!Αν ειναι αυτο μπραβο σου παντως..σιγουρα δουλεψες πολυ με το πτηνο!


 Εληξε το ολο θεμα...ας μην το συνεχιζουμε...η Βικυ παραδεχτηκε το λαθος της ο Βαγγελης εξηγησε οτι δεν ειχε καταλαβει καλα τα λεγομενα του και ολα καλα!!!
ειμαστε ολοι μες την καλη χαρα!!!ναι???
ειμαστε εκτος θεματος!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κοιτα να δεις νικη-φαμπιο. Η αληθεια είναι οτι αυτόν τον καιρό καθοτι φοιτητρια, εχω απειρο χρονο κ ειμαι απειρες ωρες απο πανω του να του μιλαω, να με βλεπει, να μπαινοβγαζω το χερι μου χωρις νοημα, να τσιμπολογαει καποιες φορες με επιφυλαξη απ το χερι μου,να μου φυσαει, να κανω πισω, να ξαναπροσπαθω, εχω κατεβασει κομματια με ηχους φυσης, πουλια κλπ να ακουει κ να χαλαρωνει, οι δικοι μου με δουλευουν, το αγορι μου το χω παραμελησει, σε λιγο ξεκιναω εξεταστικη....(ασχετο), προσπαθω κ απλα αυτος ανταποκρινεται. Αργα, αλλα σταθερα. Καποιες φορες ακομα με το που τον πλησιαζω τρεμει ολοκληρο το μαναρι μου, αλλα γενικα δειχνει ενδιαφερον, δεν επιτιθεται, δεν δαγκωνει (καποιες φορες με δοκιμαζει) κ δεν ξερω αν εχει σημασια αλλα εκτος κλουβιου ειναι πιο ανετος, ισως μεσα νιωθει εγκλωβισμενος κ φοβαται περισσοτερο. Σιγουρα οπως λεει κ ο βαγγελης αν δεν του κοβα τα φτερα, θα πετουσε κ δε θα καναμε τπτ, αλλα γι αυτο δεν του τα κοβουμε αλλωστε?? Για να μενει κοντα μας κ να αναγκαστει κατα καποιο τροπο να μας δεχτει κ να μας συνηθισει αφου δεν εχει αλλη επιλογη...

----------


## douke-soula

νομιζω οτι το λαθος ειναι στην τελευταια σου προταση .δεν θελουμε να ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΕΙ .θελουμε να μας μαθει και να ερχεται σε μας ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ.  φυσικα ,οπως λες, οι απειρες ωρες που περνας μαζι του ειναι ο σωστος τροπος προσεγγισης και μην ξεχνας οτι το χερι που μπαινει σε ενα κλουβι ειναι παραβιαση του χωρου του, για αυτο και μερικες φορες αντιδραει αρνητικα, για αυτο και εξω απο το κλουβι ειναι πιο χαλαρος , γιατι ειναι ο κοινοχρηστος χωρος (ας πουμε χαχαχα). τα παιδια που κοβουν τα φτερα εχουν παπαγαλους που ειναι αρκετα ημεροι και τους βγαζουν σε εξωτερικους χωρους  για να μην τους φυγουν  (βλεπε παραδειγμα )
* Απογευματινή βόλτα στην εξοχή.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Έχω να προσθέσω μόνο ότι ο σεβασμός  στο κάθε πουλάκι που έχουμε είναι ο σημαντικός κρίκος για μια ισορροπημένη σχέση.*

----------


## vikitaspaw

σουλα τον ειχα ηδη δει τον παρη σου στην εξοχη κ μου κανε πολυ εντυπωση! κουκλος ειναι να τον χαιρεσαι, μπραβο που τα καταφερες!!

----------


## douke-soula

αχαχαχ μην ξυνεις πληγες Βικυ 
αυτος ο κουκλος ειναι του Κωνσταντινου αχ αχ αχ αχ

----------


## vagelis76

Θα το θέσω διαφορετικά και θα σε φέρω στη θέση του πουλιού....
1.Αν ήσουν με το αγόρι σου και βγαίνατε για περίπατο θα μπορούσες να ακολουθήσεις το ρυθμό του,αν σου είχαν δέσει τα πόδια σου με μία ζώνη,έχοντας αφήσει λιγότερη απόσταση από αυτή που εσύ περπατά???
2.Και κάτι πιο κοντα στο πουλί....αν σου δέσουν τα χέρια σου πάνω στο σώμα σου,χωρίς να έχεις τη δυνατότητα να τα κουνάς,η κόπωση θα είναι μεγαλύτερη και οι αντιδράσεις διαφορετικές από τις συνηθισμένες.

Έτσι λοιπόν και το πουλί,όταν επεμβαίνεις στη φύση του συμπεριφέρεται διαφορετικά,σοκάρετε και έχει την ανάγκη της βοήθειας για τη πιο απλή μεταφορά.Πόσο μάλλον σε ένα πουλί που έχει μεγαλώσει με τα φτερά του και όλο αυτό γίνεται ξαφνικά.
Το κόψιμο το φτερών είναι λάθος *για μένα* να χρησιμοποιείται ως μέσο για να ακινητοποιήσεις το πουλί και να εκτελέσει αυτά που θέλεις.Τα φτερά τα κόβουμε(*τουλάχιστον εγώ*) για να μη μου φύγουν σε εξωτερικούς χώρους.Το κόψιμο το φτερών το έχουν ως όπλο τους πολλοί πετσοπάδες που θέλουν να δώσουν τα άγρια πουλιά για ήμερα ή τα μαδημένα από αρρώστιες για μωρά.
*Σέβομαι το πουλί και τη φύση του,προσπαθώ να έρθω στη θέση σου και να αντιληφθώ τα ένστικτα του και δουλεύω για να έρθει εκείνο κοντά μου επειδή με εμπιστεύεται και όχι από ανάγκη.*<-----αυτά πιστεύω εγώ και αυτά είχαν αποτέλεσμα στη μεταξύ μου σχέση με μη εξημερωμένα πουλιά.

----------


## Φάμπιο

Φιλε mitsman απευθυνομαι σε σενα γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα σε μενα μιλας...
Δεν ειμαι σε κανενα μερος του ποστ μου εκτος θεματος καταρχην!
Και εγω δεν ειμαι ποτε μες στην καλη χαρα!Ειμαι ο γκρινιαρης σε θηλυκη εκδοση του γκρινιαρη απο τα στρουμφακια!
Δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι αλλο στο θεμα ο Βαγγελης απο πανω τα ειπε ολα και με καλυψε πληρως γιατι αυτη ειναι και η αποψη η δικη μου,στο θεμα των ζωων γενικοτερα!


Υ.γ.1:Υπαρχουν ατομα σημερα το 2011 που για να εξημερωσουν πουλι δεν του δινουν να φαει για να τους εχει αναγκη και αν εξημερωθει σονι και καλα!Ναι ναι το εχω ακουσει και αυτο!

Υ.γ.2:Τωρα ειμαι εκτος θεματος!!!lol

----------


## mitsman

Νικη με συγχωρεις αν σε προσεβαλα καπου καπως,σιγουρα δεν το ηθελα,απλα επειδη η "εντονη συζητηση" ειχε τελειωσει δεν ηθελα να ξαναρχισει!Ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκες! :sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Το θεμα των παρεξηγησεω ειναι εδω και οχι των φτερων ενος κοκατιιλ!

----------


## vikitaspaw

αστα να πανε βαγγελη, αοσθανομαι ηδη πολυ ασχημα που του κοψα τα πανεμορφα κ μακρυα φτερακια του. Πρεπει οντως να ναι τρομερο να θελει να ξεφυγει απο διαφορα κ διαφορους (σιγουρα κ απο μενα) κ να μη μπορει. Προσπαθω να τον πλησιαζω οσο πρεπει οστε να μη χρειαστει να χρησιμοποιησει τα φτερακια του κ συνειδητοποιησει ποσο του λειπουν...παρ ολα αυτα νομιζω δεν τα κοψα πολυ, μπορει πχ αν ειναι στο τραπεζι, να πεταξει μεχρι το κλουβι, που ειναι γυρω στους 70 ποντους αποσταση κ θεωρω οτι εχει μια μικρουλα τοσο δα επιλογη, αν δε με γουσταρει να την κοπαναει που κ που...

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ κατι αλλο...εχω ακουσει για αραιωμα φτερων δλδ να κοβεις το ενα , να αφηνεις το αλλο, να κοβεις το τριτο , να αφηνεις το τεταρτο...κλπ...είναι καλυτερο κατι τετοιο?? μπορει να πεταξει περισσοτερο ή το ίδιο?

----------


## vagelis76

Ελπίζω να μη με δουλεύεις,γιατί αν καταλάβω κάτι τέτοιο θα έχουμε πρόβλημα.....σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις "οι ορμόνες" μου χτυπάνε κόκκινο και δεν ελέγχω τον εαυτό μου(δεν είναι απειλή,απλά ενημερώνω)

Τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε,προσπάθησε να μη πιέζεται το μικρό και δώστου χρόνο να συνηθίσει και να προσαρμόσει το νέο του πέταγμα.Σε λίγο καιρό λογικά θα αλλάξει τα φτερά του όπως όλα τα πουλιά του κόσμου και κατά το Νοέμβριο θα έχει μάλλον πάλι πλήρες πτέρωμα.Τότε αποφασίζεις τι θα κάνεις....θα δεις τα λάθη σου(αν υπάρχουν),θα σκεφτείς με βάση το καλό και την ασφάλεια του πουλιού και θα πράξεις ανάλογα.Είναι δικές σου αποφάσεις που κανένας δε μπορεί να στις επιβάλει,εμείς οι υπόλοιποι λέμε προσωπικές εμπειρίες και το τι πιστεύουμε.

----------


## vikitaspaw

για ποιο πραγμα να σε δουλευω?? Για το αραίωμα?? Ετσι εχω ακουσει, δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο ή οχι...

----------


## vagelis76

:Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006: 


> για ποιο πραγμα να σε δουλευω?? Για το αραίωμα?? Ετσι εχω ακουσει, δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο ή οχι...


Γενικά μιλάω...αν δε ισχύει ξέχνα το  :Evilgrin0013:

----------


## Φάμπιο

ενα ημερο ταισμενο απο ανθρωπινο χερι κοκατιλ,σπανια θα θελει να ξεφυγει οταν το πλησιαζεις...

Η σωστη τεχνικη ψαλιδισματος των φτερων ειναι να αφηνεις τα 3 πρωτα ,,να κοβεις,,αφηνεις τα επομενα 3 και ξανακοβεις *ΑΛΛΑ* δεν γινεται να περιγραφτει λεπτομερως απο μηνυματα κι ουτε να το δεις απο βιντεο!το σωστοτερο ειναι να το βλεπεις ζωντανα και να ψαλιδιζεις κι εσυ εκει που σου υποδεικνυει αυτος που ξερει!

Δεν κοβεις ολα τα φτερα πτησης γιατι οταν κανει πως πεταει σκαει στο πατωμα με δυναμη και εχει συμβει να αποβει και μοιραιο απο τα χτυπηματα που γινονται στο θωρακα!

----------


## NoAngeL

Κάπου είχε ανεβάσει η Πωλίνα οδηγίες για το κόψιμο φτερών μέσω μιας αλλης σελίδας αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως μέσω ποιού θέματος, αν θυμάται κάποιος ή αν το δει η ίδια η Πωλίνα ας βάλει ενα link.



*το βρήκαααα 
http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ftera.html

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κάπου είχε ανεβάσει η Πωλίνα οδηγίες για το κόψιμο φτερών μέσω μιας αλλης σελίδας αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως μέσω ποιού θέματος, αν θυμάται κάποιος ή αν το δει η ίδια η Πωλίνα ας βάλει ενα link.
> 
> 
> 
> *το βρήκαααα 
> http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ftera.html


Αλεξία το έχω βάλει στα πρώτα ποστ αλλά καλά έκανες και μας το υπενθύμισες πάλι.

----------


## NoAngeL

Συγγνώμη βρε Κωνσταντίνε, θα μου διέφυγε!

----------

